# Bring On The Vintage Delights! 2014 INDOOR DISPLAY



## GOMG (Aug 7, 2014)

More Treats


----------



## GOMG (Aug 7, 2014)

Please oh Please feel free to share pics of your vintage goodness  I know I am not the only one out there.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

It seems the older I get, the more I love vintage Halloween, and the more I could kick myself for not holding onto everything I had as a child. Now I'm paying 10 times the price for pieces I threw out. Last year I did do one room in vintage. And I'm still picking up more, so maybe in the future I'll be able to do a few rooms. Again, as I'm getting older, I like the vintage better than the severed arms and screaming doormats. But alas, the camera last year wasn't working, and we didn't get to many Halloween pictures at all.

But I love your set up. It looks like you have a German black cat in your collection. And I like how you display things. I need to start paying attention on how people display their vintage. Always looking for ideas. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

WOW!!! looks great, the masks look cool on the wall.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh come on Gris, we know this is what your house looks like on Tuesday in July, right?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

What are the little guys in the back? They're the cutest little blow molds I've ever seen! They look like Pogo.


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

Wonderful. I could sit in there and never run out of places to look!


----------



## GOMG (Aug 7, 2014)

scareme said:


> It seems the older I get, the more I love vintage Halloween, and the more I could kick myself for not holding onto everything I had as a child. Now I'm paying 10 times the price for pieces I threw out. Last year I did do one room in vintage. And I'm still picking up more, so maybe in the future I'll be able to do a few rooms. Again, as I'm getting older, I like the vintage better than the severed arms and screaming doormats. But alas, the camera last year wasn't working, and we didn't get to many Halloween pictures at all.
> 
> But I love your set up. It looks like you have a German black cat in your collection. And I like how you display things. I need to start paying attention on how people display their vintage. Always looking for ideas. Thanks for sharing.


Scareme I know exactly how you feel. I once tossed out what I thought was a set of homemade Christmas candles only to later discover they were made by Noma in the early 50s and incredibly rare. Now I will most likely never find those OUCH. The cat I think you are talking about is the one over the Universal Monsters. That cat is actually a very early embossed Beistle from 1930s. He is one of my favorites in the collection. I would like to add some haunt cloth under the blow mold shelves once I find the right color this year I think that will add a nice touch.


----------



## GOMG (Aug 7, 2014)

blowmoldcrazy said:


> WOW!!! looks great, the masks look cool on the wall.


Thank you BMC I couldn't fit it all this year and I have 4 Uhaul boxes full in the shop of more little blow molds, pails and also die cuts. I will actually use them throughout the whole house. I also didn't fill up my fireplace because 1) I plan on having fires this year and 2) My kids are now push toward 3 and anything on the ground they claim HAHAHA


----------



## GOMG (Aug 7, 2014)

RCIAG said:


> What are the little guys in the back? They're the cutest little blow molds I've ever seen! They look like Pogo.


Those guys were made by Union in the 60s RCIAG and then later produced in the 90s in the Halloween colors you see in my picture. The 60s versions were for your garden and had a wood grain look to them. They were known as Jester Pepper, Princess Summer Squash and I forget the other two names. Basically garden bugs eating and wearing ones veges. They have different names in the Halloween colors. They are Twick, Tweet, Bert and Myrt. Made by Union Products. When I first bought them I didn't think they would ever be rare or sought after but recently saw the set sell on ebay for hundreds of bucks so I guess they proved me wrong


----------



## GOMG (Aug 7, 2014)

MC HauntDreams said:


> Wonderful. I could sit in there and never run out of places to look!


Thank you MC Haunt Dreams this is my favorite room in the house


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Wow, those are fantastic. I especially like the two on the floor to the right of your fireplace. They are trees with pumpkins on top. Never saw those before. Where on earth do you store them all?


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

You have my childhood memories on your wall. Love it.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Wonderful! There are a number of items I remember from my childhood, too. 
I have a set of "pumpkin shelves" that feature a number of retro-looking items, but they're just reproductions made within the last 20 years.


----------



## GOMG (Aug 7, 2014)

That's what it is all about for me the childhood memories!!! I store everything in my attic and we have many pieces that will still go out this year in our outdoor display. Our attic is brimmed but its so fun!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

This looks wonderful! So many neat items but what caught my eye was the haunted house (that lights up?) in the left corner of your fireplace pic. Gosh, I like that!


----------



## harvestmoon (Aug 29, 2010)

Love them, thank you for sharing! I wish I could find some pieces. I do occasionally on Craigslist, but they are either too expensive, or priced right and I'm just out of "Halloween cash" at that time. Sigh. 

I'll just enjoy the pictures of your display


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

I love the photos you post of your indoor decorations! Can you tell me a little more about the 3 ghosts that are sitting behind your Halloween blocks? They are each holding something different and you have them lined up in a row. I just love them!


----------



## HazelLenore (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh my... these are fabulous! I especially like _how many _of them there are. Big groupings of similar items like this really look great, IMHO.


----------



## vampyrespro (Dec 29, 2011)

Absolutely love the vintage aesthetic. Way before my time, but these old decorations still manage to make me feel nostalgic. The striking colors and playful imagery with just a hint of the eerie really captures the feeling of Halloween for me. Excellent display, GOMG. I can't believe the quantity AND quality of your items!


----------



## Wonderland_Brownies (Aug 14, 2014)

I love your display! What caught my eye was the jack o lantern in between the haunted house and the cat. Is that plastic? I just bought a ceramic statue from the thrift shop that looks almost identical (just different paint). Maybe they use blow mold molds  as molds for other things as well?


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

GOMG, your house is becoming an I Spy game for us HFers!


----------



## GOMG (Aug 7, 2014)

Wonderland_Brownies said:


> I love your display! What caught my eye was the jack o lantern in between the haunted house and the cat. Is that plastic? I just bought a ceramic statue from the thrift shop that looks almost identical (just different paint). Maybe they use blow mold molds  as molds for other things as well?



Yes they are all blow molds. It was not uncommon for ceramic companies to make molds of blow molds during the 60s and mass produce ceramic versions. You continued to see ceramic variations through the 70s even


----------



## GOMG (Aug 7, 2014)

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> I love the photos you post of your indoor decorations! Can you tell me a little more about the 3 ghosts that are sitting behind your Halloween blocks? They are each holding something different and you have them lined up in a row. I just love them!
> View attachment 214463


Pretty Little Nightmare they are blow molds produced around 1971 by a company called General Foam. They came in two variations Holding a pumpkin or a cat head. The third variation is holding a skull but that is not how that one was originally produced I simply placed a 1960s party nut cup skull in his hands for variety


----------



## Lon2 (Aug 17, 2014)

GOMG said:


>


Great decorations and display! Very festive.

What are the Universal Monster items in this picture?


----------



## strangerswithhorcruxes (Aug 25, 2014)

Oh wow, I LOVE the three spooky looking trees with the jack o'lanterns! Can you tell us about them?


----------



## Wonderland_Brownies (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks for answering my question. That is really interesting. 
and once again your display is amazing!


----------



## Wonderland_Brownies (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks for answering my question. That is really interesting. 
and once again your display is amazing!


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Okay, I'll bite. I have a lot of the same vintage cutouts that you have. They've gone in my kitchen.

I don't do any sort of theme, really... I just like to give my house that weird, spooky feel that the Addams Family house had. (On the TV show, not the movie. Y'know, just WEIRD stuff!)

I've still got a LOT to work on, but here's what I got done last weekend...


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh, and the bathroom... Since I live in coastal Virginia, and I'm kind of a beach girl by nature, my bathroom is decorated in undersea/beachy stuff. Rather than having to scrap ALL of that and start from scratch for a Halloweeny bathroom, I just make it look like a sunken grotto under the sea. Underwater stuff is spooky to me, anyway, so it works. It was nice last year when we switched out the overhead light and the nightlight bulb with blue bulbs instead of white. Very effective!

My poor paper lantern jellyfish that I made last year didn't fare too well in storage, so I think I'll probably need to make a new one next year. He's looking a bit rumpled. But I think I'm going to try to make the pool noodle octopus tentacle that I never got around to last year. That'll be fun to have hanging over the shower curtain when we have guests over. 

These pics aren't very good, because the bathroom is a bit of a mess and I was kind of just throwing decorations up where I could until I had time to clean. (Yeah, still haven't...)


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Edit: Blergh, double post. HF is giving me fits tonight, perhaps it's time for bed...


----------



## GOMG (Aug 7, 2014)

stormygirl84 said:


> Okay, I'll bite. I have a lot of the same vintage cutouts that you have. They've gone in my kitchen.
> 
> I don't do any sort of theme, really... I just like to give my house that weird, spooky feel that the Addams Family house had. (On the TV show, not the movie. Y'know, just WEIRD stuff!)
> 
> ...


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

GOMG said:


> WOW!!!! I love it all the pics of the Addams is so sweet! I just love how you have decorated your house thanks for sharing. We do have a lot of the same cut outs too. Awesome people collect alike


Thank you! I go all-out on the inside, because I don't get any trick-or-treaters to see the outside.

The cutouts are awesome; they're fun and bright and cheery and CHEAP! What an easy way to decorate!


----------



## Combatdre (Aug 10, 2013)

This is the only vintage stuff I own... Framed 1930s halloween magazines


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I finally got my Bert (the second from the left in Gris pic)!! I also found out I threw away his light! I just assumed he didn't have a light but it was in the packaging. I also had no idea he was so big! He's at least 10" tall.



RCIAG said:


>


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome vintage Halloween collection. 
I remember a lot of these from when I was much younger (Beistie) ... so much nostalgia.  

I found this link for anyone interested in vintage Beistle decorations from the
original Beistle company: http://www.beistle.com/searchresults.aspx?sid=3afa4019-cbc7-4284-94e4-81389c0151ad


----------



## mariem (Oct 7, 2012)

I remember that type of masks from when I was out TOTing. They tore easily and were hard on your face as soon as they got cold so not many survived.

Marie


----------



## GOMG (Aug 7, 2014)

RCIAG that is so awesome you got him!!! I really love that set in fact I even have the garden variants of them.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow gris, you have set up your house wonderfully. I love all of it. and my fave blow molds are all the ones you have that I don't. lol. and there's a lot of them. all you guys that posted pics....AWESOME


----------



## GOMG (Aug 7, 2014)

I am so very excited to get everything down once again this coming month! I spent the summer with my nose to the ground and was able to find so many more wonderful pieces from noisemakers, blow molds, pulp pumpkins, 100 plus die cuts, vintage skeletons and much more. This year our home is being opened to the community as a "Halloween Museum" attraction of sorts. I plan on stepping up the decorating game and giving our displays more of a Haunted Estate Feel. Next month I will kick it into gear as thrift stores will flood with Halloween. I hope the good luck continues! 

What has everyone else found vintage wise this year? Any awesome success stories?


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Love your displays! I wish I had some vintage Halloween. Seems like the rare times I see some stuff, they are asking tons of $$$ for it. So, all I can probably afford would be replicas.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't have the greatest picture of my noisemakers. First one is to far away, and the second one is blurry. Maybe I was getting blurry by then. And the cloth I put them on doesn't;t help either. This year I'll use a solid cloth.


----------

